# Pie Pumpkins



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

With some recipes I like taking the longer way around. I really enjoy making my own pumpkin puree but - :shocked: - Pie Pumpkins were $2.28/ lb. 
I put a med sized pie pumpkin on the scale and it was a little over 3/lbs 
Thats $7 +/- per pumpkin!


Does that sound high?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

It does sound expensive. Aren't there some cheaper options? I haven't bought a pumpkin recently so I'm not much help. I'd check with farmers' markets, neighbors, and grocery would be last on my list. I hate talking on the phone but at times like this I let the phone do the walking.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Wait til the day after halloween and you could probably get a truck load for $5.00


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I've always used butternut squash for my pumpkin. Bakes up easy, no hard shells, tastes delicious!

I grow mine own, but the neighbors produce stand sells them for $1.25 each.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I always use squash, more flavor than a pumpkin.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Pie pumpkins around here are running in the $.60 - $.70 range....
After Halloween they tend to drop down to $.15 to $.25 a lb.


----------



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

I bought a few pie pumpkins for $0.50/lb about a week ago.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

So... Not trying to hijack the thread, but if you use fresh pumpkin, what do you do with it to end up with something that has a flavor like the canned stuff, instead of just kinda bland???


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I cut mine in half. scoop out the seeds and steam it....
I only grow pie pumpkins as they have much more flavor IMHO.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Miz Lesley says her pies come out kinda bland, even with pie pumpkins. Do y'all use more pie spice, or what? I was wondering if maybe partially baking the pumpkin first would "up" the flavor?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

arcticow... I think I get what you're suggesting, meaning roast them first, then use them in pie filling? That's an interesting concept!

I agree with Suzy, I only grow my own. The quality of the pulp is so much better, and I find them to have plenty of flavor. I've never tried roasting the pumpkin before pureeing to use in a pie, but I'll bet it would yield a good result. I do use quite a lot of spice mixture in my pies, but to me, the main reason to grow my own pumpkins is the texture. It is like silk with pie pumpkins, and a little gross and stringy with the jacko-lantern type.

If you try roasting, you will have to let us know how it goes!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I use the spice mix from this recipe....

http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/suzannes_old_fashioned_pumpkin_pie/


the crust she uses is mighty fine also.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Grow your own...


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Acorn squash makes a great pie, cut in half and bake, face down and scoop out. I was at market and they were .68 cents each. We have 30 or so here that we raised. they are our favorites, dryer and sweetest....James


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Kroger was selling pie pumpkins for a dollar each. 

I grow my own, but every one of them rotted this year due to the very wet weather. They were my favorite heirloom too, Winter Luxury. If you want to grow the best pie pumpkin, this is it. It's great in pumpkin soup too.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah I thought that sounded high and maybe they miss masked them, but they mask them per lb every year. Usual if you go through self check out They will just ring up the single lb price. 
They are selling though. It's just too bad farmers markets are closed for the year around here. 

I cut mine in half, scoop the seeds, and bake/roast gave down in the oven too.
The canned stuff gives me the willies 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Saffy (May 18, 2007)

Last November I was making a pumkin pie for Thanksgiving. I did not have enough pumkins, so I also used sweet potatoe and acorn squash. The pie was a mixture of all three, and it was the best pumkin pie ever!


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Feb 9, 2013)

My local Lowes has decently prices pie pumpkins out front. I think I will stock up from wherever I get them in Nov.

I always roast my pumpkins first. Cut in half, scoop out seeds, open side down on a roasting pan with a little water in it, cook over half an hour on 375-425, whatever, til it is soft and smells good. Then puree. Also, this sounds crazy but regular pumpkin pie spices plus a pinch of chili powder and it tastes amazing.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Make sure the pumpkins are ripe before picking. If they are like most squashes, they will be bland if they aren't ripe. Do the "thumbnail" test.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

Buttercup squash makes a good pie. Don't use any pumpkins after Halloween sales - those pumpkins are not for pies. They are watery and stringy. If you bake the buttercup squash and scoop out the flesh and puree it in a Foley food mill, you will have very tasty makings for a pie.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I bought one that was 2.98lbs for $1.98
They changed the price to $2.98/

I was confused and asked the last at the register how they were priced and she didn't know either. 
I reckon $0.66/lb isn't terrible

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------

